# Question ???



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

A question for any of you T-Jet scholars out there. Does the red lettered Hong Kong sticker mean anything??? Is this a rare, very expensive, limited production chassis, by any chance??? I have seen another one, but not many. Just wandering. Thanks...RM


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm not 100% sure, but I always thought they were "Wild Ones" chassis.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*You don't see these every day.*

Randy,

Don't know why but, this thread reminded me of this chassis










You don't see these every day. 

Bob...I'd buy that for a buck...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

bobhch said:


> Randy,
> 
> Don't know why but, this thread reminded me of this chassis
> 
> ...




Classic Bob, No doubt this one was made in Bong Kong...sticker just fell off.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I have had many Tjet chassis with the sticker still on them,I
think most of them fell off years ago.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Too hot!!!*

Most of the stickers were in black letters, I just have't seen that many red lettered Hong Kong ones. Most of mine fell off to TJ. Nice chassis set up Bob...meltdown...zilla!!! What'd you do, get the motor hot and drop it in place, let it mold it's own mount??? Just asking...RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

The few that are still stuck on my chassis are all black. Can't says I've seen a red one either. Good luck! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

If it's completely original, you can see it's simply a very early chassis...the plate doesn't have a patent number. My guess is not necessarily rare, simply odd as it's not one you're gonna get from a current case lot. Chances are it's got either a christmas tree or single-lam arm too?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

krazcustoms said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I always thought they were "Wild Ones" chassis.


I would have to agree.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

They are all red-lettered it's just that the more you handle them, eventually the lettering turns black. 
Word.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Fun to run?*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> Most of the stickers were in black letters, I just have't seen that many red lettered Hong Kong ones. Most of mine fell off to TJ. Nice chassis set up Bob...meltdown...zilla!!! What'd you do, get the motor hot and drop it in place, let it mold it's own mount??? Just asking...RM


RM,

This is not me...just saved this picture from another HT thread that was linked to an Auction and this was the car. Can't believe Bill didn't win it. After all he is the Chassis changer of all times.

I may make one of these as it does kinda look funky and Kewl. A clear Lexan body would be a bonus!

Bob...if it runs and moves it's all good...zilla


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

*Not so wild*

I gotta disagree that it's a Wild Ones, unless it's not all original. It has a "Pat. Appld." gearplate, the sign of a very early Thunderjet.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Smiling on the inside*

I was just curious about the red sticker. After taking another look SG, it does have a Christmas Tree arm in it. I'm guessing it is the original chassis. I bought it at a small local flea market about 4 years ago. As I was looking at some other junk in a small display box, I spotted it, trying not to get too excited. There were a few other small diecasts he had picked up to sell also. "How much for the green car" I asked??? "5.00" was the reply. "Can I see it" I asked. Part of a flea market is the haggle!!! "I'll give you 2.00", "I gotta have 4.00" he said, "Come on man, split the difference as I pulled 3.00 out of my pocket" and I'm smiling on the inside the whooooole time... Sold. It's in good shape other than a little chrome wear. Thanks again guys...RM


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I am surprised no one asked if it was a solid rivet chasis. 

Blue


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I'd buy that for $3


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

If it is a real early chassis it will not have a mold number.
I have some that are blank,A,or B molded on them.I also
had some with zinc colored pinions and white crown gears.
I have never seen a single lam arm though.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

tjettim said:


> I have never seen a single lam arm though.


Got pics of one *here* .


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

tjettim said:


> If it is a real early chassis it will not have a mold number.
> I have some that are blank,A,or B molded on them.I also
> had some with zinc colored pinions and white crown gears.
> I have never seen a single lam arm though.


 A white crown? Wasn't that the "hop-up" piece?
(40+ jets and I don't have a single white crown. Hmmmm...)


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Just curious - I have a couple of very early chassis' with no number at all on the underside, "pre 1", I guess. Does this one have a number? No stickers on any of my oldest chassis, but the ones with black lettered labels lack the "1416" under the Hong Kong.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

I'e got one with a white crown gear that was stock. I remember this because I couldn't race it at the track cause no one believed me. No one else had any like it at that time. I still hae it but it's in the parts box now.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I was DQd once for a black plastic Tuff one idler gear.Everyone
said it was from a hopup kit or an AFX.I bought all the Tuff One
series when they came out at Meijer Thrifty Acres,and they all
had black plastic idler gears in them.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

One of my friends got DQd once for a green wire arm in a 'stock' Tyco HP7 class. I saw him open the package(with card back), it was in a lighted chassis from the late eighties. He liked it because it was green and wanted to run it, eventhough it was obvious from it's performance that it wasn't his best can motor. I couldn't understand why everyone wanted him DQd, from seventh place. I guess they figured it wasn't fair to the five guys behind him that had better cars, but couldn't keep em on the track.

another Texas Tyco Tale

Rich

www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ever see one of the Hong Kong stickers in green? I have one.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

NTX I didn't forget about your bank supports I just can't find the things!!! Sorry


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

ScottD961 said:


> NTX I didn't forget about your bank supports I just can't find the things!!! Sorry


No prob Scott. Everyone seems to like this other guys max trac.


----------

